# SSD für den EeePc?



## Mel0death (30. Juli 2011)

*SSD für den EeePc?*

Moin moin,

um die Geschwindigkeit und die Akkulaufzeit meines Netbooks zu steigern wollte ich bei euch mal hören, ob es sich loht die HDD durch eine SSD zu ersetzen?
Es handelt sich hierbei um den Asus EeePC 1015P mit 160GB Festplatte und Windows7-Starter. Momentan habe ich WindowsXP installiert, das zwar schneller arbeitet, aber allerdings auch wesentlich mehr Akku zu verbrauchen scheint.

Bei Windows7-Starter wäre die Konfiguration der SSD dann keine große Sache mehr, oder?
Ich denke 32GB würden mir an Speicherplatz reichen, müsste nur das Office-Paket drauf und ein Paar kleine Tools.

So und jetzt seit ihr dran, lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt?

Danke


----------



## Da_Obst (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Hi,

Wenn dir der Spaß nicht zu teuer ist und dir das bischen Speicher reicht: Immer rein mit dem guten Ding ^^
Man sagt ja gerne das der beste und einfachste Weg, die gefühlte Performance eines Systems zu steigern, die Installation einer SSD sei. 

Ich werd mir in absehbarer Zeit vmtl. auch so ein Teil zulegen, kann daher aber auch noch nicht sagen wie groß der Gefühlte Unterschied zwischen HDD und SSD ist.

Das eine normale HDD mehr Strom verbraucht als eine SSD ist irgendwo auch logisch, keine bewegten Teile usw. , 
aber inwiefern sich das auf die Akkulaufzeit auswirkt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Es wird sich aber sicherlich einer finden der dieses Unterfangen schon hinter sich hat und dir alles ausführlichst schildert ^^


----------



## Mel0death (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Onyx 2,5" SSD 32 GB Die wäre doch bezahlbar - Ist die Frage wie viel Speicher verbraucht Windows 7 Starter denn nach der Installation?

Wäre schön wenn jemand erfahrung mit dem Akkuverbrauch zwischen Windows 7 Starter und Windows XP und zwischen HDD und SSD hätte

Oder kann mir jemand eine bessere SSD empfehlen? - Gibts da auch keine Probleme mit dem Controller?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Also das mit dem Akkuverbrauch ist so ne Sache, viele 2.5 Zoll HDD mit 5400RPM verbrauchen so um die 2.5 Watt und das braucht im Durchschnitt auch eine SSD.
Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist allerdings schon krass, hab gerade mein Notebook HDD, Samsung HM320II 2.5 Zoll gegen eine Crucial m4 64GB ausgetauscht und jetzt kommt es mir vor als hätte ich ein ganz neues Notebook dabei ist es schon 3 Jahre alt, hehe!!


----------



## mister-fister (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

also den Geschwindigkeitsanstieg wirst du schon spüren, die Frage ist aber ob das sich lohnt. Kommt aber auch drauf an für was du das Netbook benutzt, eventuell könnte es sein das sich der Kauf von nem ordentlichen Notebook lohnt . Wie gesagt ist aber halt auch ne Frage des Geldes.

Gruß


----------



## Mel0death (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Hmmm.. da ist nicht viel unterschied zwischen, das stimmt.

Sit halt die Frage birngt es dem Windows 7 Starter was - denn vorher wars ja sooooooooooooooooooooooooo langsam!
Asus gibt die Akkulaufzeit mit 11,5h an - mit XP schaffe ich gerade mal 5-6h


----------



## mister-fister (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Das Ding bei Starter ist halt wirklich das du die billigste Version hast die es überhaupt gibt.. Alleine das mit dem Hintergrund würde mich aufregen 

Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Also von der Geschwindigkeit bringt es einiges bei win7 aber nicht von der Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Mel0death (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Was einen halt aufregt, ist das die Festplatte bei WinXp laufend klackt (Firmwarebug) - Das war bei Win7 nicht der Fall.

Eigentlich gehts mir nur um die Akkulaufzeit - surfe ja nur mit dem Gerät

BTW: Was haltet ihr von einem RAM-Upgrad auf 2GB?


----------



## roheed (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

ich habe mal testweise eine SSD in meinen Lenovo U160 verbaut. der ist etwas stärker (i5-ulv @ 2 x 1ghz) als des atom zeugs und ich muß dir sagen, ich war von der leistung eher entäuscht. Wenn der Unterbau schon sehr sehr schwach ist, reißt es eine SSD leider auch nicht mehr so raus. 

Natürlich würdest du eine verbesserung verspüren aber ich finde es ist es nicht wert. zum thema akkulaufzeit kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. dafür hab ich sie nicht lange genug drin gehabt. ich denke fast, ein RAM upgrade wird in deinem fall mehr bringen.


----------



## Mel0death (2. August 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Sooo...nochmal ich:

Also würdet ihr alle eher zu einem RAM-Upgrade tendieren?
Denkt ihr das damit das Starter besser läuft? - Das würde dann auch Akuulaufzeit bringen


----------



## roheed (3. August 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*



> Also würdet ihr alle eher zu einem RAM-Upgrade tendieren?


würde ich schon sagen



> Denkt ihr das damit das Starter besser läuft?


Müsste, weil er dann nicht mehr soviel auf die langsame HDD auslagern muss. 



> Das würde dann auch Akuulaufzeit bringen


Nur sehr bedingt. das was du an hdd zugriffen gewinnst verlierst du zum teil wieder am RAM. Also ich denke nicht der rede wert. selbst die SSD wird es da aber auch nicht groß verbessern können


----------



## Mel0death (6. August 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

Ok, RAM ist gekauft, eingebaut ... und Win7 installiert.
Sollte man noch irgendwelche Einstellungen tätigen um den dazugewonnenen RAM besser nutzen zu können?


----------



## roheed (6. August 2011)

*AW: SSD für den EeePc?*

ne muß man normal nichts machen... merkst du was von ?


----------

